# Free Aquarium Fish



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

ALL GONE

Thank You everyone!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

dayummmm

you crazy those are beautiful, if you have these by the end of the day i would be totally surprised , if i was closer i would be on that , dude if you ever come to vancouver island i would love those parrots, and the kkp x flowerhorn...

free bump for being crazy...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd love to take the Severum but I have a feeling it'll be gone before my next day off! Good luck with the downsizing!!!!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Is there a car race along the hw-1 now ?

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

sent an email as I was unable to contact you via phone.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

post a pic of that kkp x flowerhorn if you get a chance.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the kkp flowerhorn!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhhhhhh there it goes

you only took the kkp x flowerhorn eh i would have gone for the bp's and sev too


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

the yellow jacket and port cichlid are left!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i want the yellow jacket how big is it and how much


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

fish are free to good homes and it is about 6-7 inches. The port is about 5 inches


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what is this yellow jacket , ? its interesting sounding , were not talking about like a african bumble bee cichlid? so what is this mysterious fish, and why sir do you live so far away lol

i know the kkp x flowerhorn got a good home,
im so jelous over the bp's <lucky dog> i hope you make some hybrids out of those...

I know i didnt directly aquire these fish but nice guy move on the op... if i indirectly end up with some hypothetical offspring of yours then it will all work out in the end..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sorry to ramble but if your GIVING THESE FISH AWAY what is next for you, because they must be pretty sick to warrant such a smash and grab style to clear house , i gotta know


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

the yellow jacket is a "freddy" cichlid kinda like a dovii


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gtfoh, seriouslly, good grief, cowis, what are you thinking leaving that there...you guys are all loco, lol

no body heading to the island?

I would kill to see stuff like that come up here... you guys are lucky seriously...

no bs i was so hard up to find a decent sized bp 2 or 3 weeks ago i dropped, <make sure the wife isnt looking>.... 27.99 on a "toonie" sized one at best ... this dude is giving away 3 shamoo sized ones , and a kkp x fh and a "dovii" like fish .... ps. i gooled and as suspected pretty awesome... good score for van city today.

i hope someone else had no idea what a yellow jacket was and scoops that up..
djamm, elle , cowis you crazy man... go get that thing.
Disturbd1 you gotta have room for like a 150 gallon for that future monster.. put the fear of god in all those bettas... haha


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

brezilian said:


> i want the yellow jacket how big is it and how much


Quote from Travis: "*They are all between 5-9 inches in size and they are all free!!!!!!!*"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you see there ya go..... take the port too and make it a clean sweep...


brezilian said:


> i want the yellow jacket how big is it and how much


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

lol ya buddy


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Travis, I emailed/texted you about the yellow jacket if you still have him. Can pick up today.

At macframalama: 

thanks!


----------

